# Need New Bike For Electric Conversion



## Metallover (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello to everyone!

I want to re-build my electric bike for the summer! I currently have all of my parts on a Mongoose Blackcomb that I purchased used from a friend for $50. It served its purpose, but after 1000 miles at 40mph it is starting to show its price. 

I need a new bike, and my budget is,,, well I spent all of my cash on the electronics so I only have $400-$500 left for a bike.  I will turn 18 this summer and I am a Junior in HS. I am in too many sports to get a job until the summer.  It has stopped snowing much and the lawns won't be ready to mow for a few months, so money is really tight ATM.  The bike needs:

-Steel rear dropouts (for the motor)
-Full suspension
-F/R disc brakes (can always upgrade the front ones)
-Place for batteries (but I can get creative if needed)
-Room for 2.4"+ tires

I only weigh 150lbs but I let people ride it that weigh more so weight doesn't really matter. Weight is further irrelevant because I will be adding 15lbs of batteries and a 14lb motor among other parts. However, the rear suspension needs to be up to the task of containing the 14lb rear wheel! 

I ride on pavement, gravel roads, and bomb across the occasional field or two.  I need the full suspension for the long rides on gravel roads! I won't do any jumping.

Now for the new bike, I was considering a FS Dawes - https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/rh_25.htm

I would also buy used, but I am a little weary about shipping. Pinkbike also... the prices aren't always what they appear on the listing and I don't want to sound like an idiot lowballing people. I don't want to spend much over $500 after shipping and it shipping is a gray area to me on pinkbike. 

Any suggestions? 

(direct links) Here is the bike in its current state. I have the ski on it now and when the conditions are right it's fun as hell! And here's a link to some videos.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=167


----------



## Metallover (Feb 12, 2011)

I understand there is an electric section of the forum, but I posted here because I thought I would get better responses about picking a bike versus electric parts. 

I am also on endless sphere forums where they focus more on the electric part of it and that is another reason why I posted here, so I could get some opinions from non-electric riders who know more about the actual bikes.

I have been fooling around on pinkbikes and I have found some DH bikes for around $500. Hopefully I can come up with one of those!

specifically this kona Stab Garbanzo might be good? - http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/742564/


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

The big problem is of course were to put the battery with that frame were the shock is it will be hard , most of the endless S guys don,t care or understand how important it is for a E bike to carry battery weight as low as you can . You are right to be looking at higher end DH and full suspension bikes you can get really goods one used cheap ! , I have pics on the Endless Sphere forms of mine its a 2001 intense tracer . One of the best full suspension frames to convert , measure your battery find the frame that will carry it best you will have a much better E bike for trail use


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

HA. zombie killer


----------

